Ask HN: What percentage of your paycheck do you spare for 401k? - tarikozket
======
natch
Always the max, to capture the full annual limit for the company match amount
as early as possible in the year, in case of a job loss or job change mid-
year.

------
pwg
The maximum amount your present company allows.

